# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Pyetje dhe Përgjigje - Albislam-Com

## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 1223 Data: 17.04.2006*

Pyetja: Me intereson me dit se a e prish abdestin ushqimi i cili prej shtypjes qe buron nga lukthi kapercen gabzherin dhe del ne goj ne sasi te vogel dhe kthehet serish vet ne lukth, kjo shpesh ndodh gjate namazit apo jasht tij. Me intereson me dite se a eshte prishje e abdestit kjo apo nuk eshte. Salam alaykum 

Përgjigjja: 
    Ve alejkumusselam ve rahmetull-llahi ve berekatuhu
All-llahun e falënderojmë kurse paqa dhe bekimi qofshin mbi Muhammedin,
familjen dhe shokët e tij.
Dalja e ushqimit deri ne goje nuk e prish abdestin, pa mare parasysh shkakun
e kesaj vepre...
All-llahu e di me se miri...
All-llahu ju dhashtë dije të dobishme, vepra të mira, besim të shëndoshë,
sukses dhe lumturi në jetë.


Bekir Halimi, 17.04.2006

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 1234 Data: 18.04.2006*

Pyetja: selam alejkum. Pyetja ime eshte: nje apo dy pika urine a e prishin abdesin? dhe nqofse rrobat pikohen me ndonje pike urine, a lejohet mu fale me ato rroba? Ndersa sperma qe paraqitet pas urinimit a te ben xhunub? Allahu ju shperblefte. 

Përgjigjja: 
    Ve alejkumusselam ve rahmetull-llahi ve berekatuhu
All-llahun e falënderojmë kurse paqa dhe bekimi qofshin mbi Muhammedin, familjen dhe shokët e tij.
Nese te pikon nga organi gjenital edhe nje pike urine dhe ti e heton ate gje, ska dyshim se kjo ta prish abdestin, kurse renia e nje apo dy pikave ye 
urines ne rrobat tuaja, me sa dije une, nuk i ben te papasterta ato rroba, andaj edhe ben te falesh me to...
kurse lengu qe del pas urinosjes nuk eshte sperme, por ajo ka emrin vedij ne gjuhen e sherijatit. Andaj dalja e ketij lengu ia prish abdestin njeriut dhe 
duhet pastruar nese bjer ne rroba, mirepo nuk ka nevoje te miret gusel per te, sepse nuk eshte sperme.
Lengjet qe dalin nga organi gjenital i njeriut jane tre:
1- Sperma (meniju);
2- Medhiju (lengu qe dal nga organi para spermes dhe
3- Vediju, lengu qe del pas urinosjes.
Dalja e spermes ta obligon larjen (guslin), kurse ne vete eshte e paster, kurse dy lengjet tjera, nuk ta obligojne larjen, mirepo nese bijne ne trup ose rroba duhet pastuar ato, sepse nuk jane te pastra...
All-llahu e di me se miri...

Bekir Halimi, 18.04.2006

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 1257 Data: 01.05.2006*

Pyetja: 1. Sa eshte e vertete se ka hadithe sahih, që thonë se ben te marish mes'h mbi çorape qe jane te shkyme sa nje dirhem ? 2. Sa eshte e vërtetë qe,nese i ke lene enet pa lare dhe nuk i ke mbuluar me doni salvete, për ndonjë arsye, sikurse haresa apo mosdija, duhet te lahen ashtu siç lahet ena ne rast te lepirjes se qenit?

Përgjigjja: 
    All-llahun e falënderojmë kurse paqa dhe bekimi qofshin mbi Muhammedin, familjen dhe shokët e tij.
1- Nuk ka hadithe ne kete drejtim, mirepo dijetaret kane thene (prej tyre eshte Shejhul-Islam Iben Tejmiu) se nese corapat apo mestet qe i ka te 
mbathura njeriu jane te shkyera sa nje dirhem, atehere nuk ka problem, sepse asnjeri nga sahabet nuk ka qene i pasur dhe nuk ka patur rroba te reja dhe te pashkyera, sidomos duke patur parasysh se ata gjate kohe kane marre pjese neper luftera dhe udhetime...
2- Jo nuk duhet te lahen ashtu sikur lahen enet ne te cilat ka lepire qeni, mirepo eshte nga sunneti qe ato te mbulohen qe mos te hanë në to edhe xhinet, 
sikur ka ardhur ne hadithe...
All-llahu e di me se miri..
All-llahu ju dhashtë dije të dobishme, vepra të mira, besim të shëndoshë, sukses dhe lumturi në jetë.


Bekir Halimi, 01.05.2006

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 1302 Data: 23.05.2006*

Pyetja: A ESHTE E LEJUESHME TE MARRESH ABDES ME UJE I CILI MUND TE PERMBAJE KLOR??? 

Përgjigjja: 
    All-llahun e falënderoj, paqa dhe bekimi qofshin mbi Muhamedin dhe familjen e shokët e tij.
Po lejohet marja abdest me uje me klor edhe kjo nuk prish pune, me lejen e All-llahut.


Bekir Halimi, 23.05.2006

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 64 Data: 30.10.2000*

Pyetja: KUR AGJEROJ TE HANEN DHE TE EJTEN DHE TE PYET DIKUSH NDONJE SHOK OSE DIKUSH TJETER A DON TE HASH A DUNA UNE TA PRISHI AGJERIMIN.

Përgjigjja: 
    Falënderojmë All-llahun kurse paqa dhe bekimi qofshin mbi Muhammedin sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem.

Vëlla i nderuar.
Nëse ju duke agjëruar agjërim vullnetar dhe nëse ndonjë vëlla tqë thërret në drekë, ti mbetesh të zgjedhis mes ngrënjes dhe vahzdimit të agjërimit, 
74-DUAJA E AGJËRUESIT KUR PREZENTON NË USHQIM DHE NUK HA
sepse Pejgamberi sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem thotë: “Kur të ftohet ndokush prej jush le t`i përgjigjet ftesës. Nëse është agjërues, le të bëjë dua (le të lutet për atë person), e nëse s`është agjërues, le të hajë”. Muslimi.


Bekir Halimi, 31.01.2001

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 86 Data: 05.12.2000*

Pyetja: kisha pas deshir te pyes gjat argjerimit pas argjerimit a mund te kryhet menyra seksuale jo me ndonje fmer po vetem ne endera seksuale 

Përgjigjja: 
    Falnëdroj All-llahun dhe paqa dhe bekimi qofshin Mbi Muhammedin sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem.
Vëlla i nderuar.
Nëse një musliman gjatë agjërimit ëndërron dhe ejakulon, kljo vepër nuk ia prish agjërimin, mirëpo nëse ai mastrubon, këtu ka dy mendime kryesore: një që e prish agjërimin dhe një që nuk e prish.
Mirëpo ma e sigurtë është që t'i ikish kësaj vepre në këtë muaj, se ky muaj është që ta kufizon epshin, për këtë edhe mund me ta prish agjërimin.

Bekir Halimi, 30.01.2001

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 95 Data: 07.12.2000*

Pyetja: eselamualejkum do parashtroj nje pyetje; a i lejohet gruas muslimane e cila eshte shtatzane te agjerojë ne muajin e ramazanit ,e nese po a ka lehtësime ajo grua muslimane .

Përgjigjja: 
    I lejohet gruas shtatëzënë dhe gjidhënëse qe te agjerojne kurse lehtesimi per ta eshte si vijon :
(marrur nga kaptina e agjerimit:
http://www.albislam.com/tema/tema.asp?NrTema=20
________________________________________________
Gruaja shtatëzënë dhe gjidhënëse nuk kanë mundësi të agjërojnë ose kanë frikë për fëmijët e tyre, u lejohet të mosagjërojnë dhe për çdo ditë duhet të japin fidje, dhe nuk obligohen ti kompenzojnë. Ibn Abbasi [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: "I lejohet plakut dhe plakës që kanë mundësi të agjërojnë të mos agjërojnë nëse dëshirojnë dhe për çdo ditë të japin fidje, e nuk obligohen ti kompenzojnë, pastaj kjo është deroguar me ajetin: "E kush e përjeton prej jush këtë muaj, le të agjërojë,…". (El-Bekare: 185). Kurse mbeti lejimi për mosagjërim për plakun dhe plakën që nuk kanë mundësi të agjërojnë. Në të njejtin rang janë edhe gruaja shtatëzënë dhe gjidhënëse, nëse frikohen se agjërimi i dëmton, dhe për çdo ditë japin fidje". Poashtu Ibn Abbasi [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: "Nëse gruaja shtatëzënë frikohet për vetveten dhe ajo që jep gji frikohet për fëmiun e sajë gjatë muajit Ramadan, u lejohet të mosagjërojnë, kurse për çdo ditë ushqejnë nga një të varfur dhe nuk e kompenzojnë këtë agjërim". Nafiu [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: "Një vajzë e Ibn Omerit ishte grua e një kurejshitit dhe ishte shtatëzënë. Në muajin e Ramadanit e kaploi një etje e madhe, kurse Ibn Omeri [radijall-llahu anhu] e urdhëroi ta prishë agjërimin e sajë dhe për çdo ditë të ushqen nga një të vrafër". C'farë sasie ushqimi duhet dhënë Enes ibn Maliku [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: "Një vit isha i pamundshëm që të agjërojë, andaj përgadita një enë të madhe me përshesh dhe i thërrita tridhjet të varfur që të hanë derisa të ngopen". 

redaksia, 13.12.2000

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 118 Data: 12.12.2000*

Pyetja: Ç’duhet të bëjë ai person që ha, pi apo kryen marrëdhëne seksuale me harresë gjatë agjërimit?

Përgjigjja: 
    Agjërimi, pavarësisht nëse është farz apo sunet, nuk prishet nëse dikush ha dhe pi me harresë, sepse Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë për këtë rast “Atë e ka ushqyer All-llahu”.

Ndërsa, sa u përket marrëdhënieve seksuale, unë nuk mund ta paramendoj se si mund të harrojnë të dy bashkëshortët njëherësh, por nëse ndodh me të vërtetë, atëherë agjërimi i tyre është i plotë. Nëse njëri prej bashkëshortëve harron, ndërsa tjetri shfrytëzon harresën e tij, atëherë agjërimi i atij që harron është i plotë, ndërsa tjetri duhet të bëjë shlyerjen e madhe.


ibn Uthejmin, 12.12.2000

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 120 Data: 12.12.2000*

Pyetja: A është i plotë agjërimi i asaj gruaje, nga e cila rrjedhin sasi të vogla pikash gjaku, gjatë gjithë muajit të Ramazanit?

Përgjigjja: 
    Agjërimi i saj është më se i plotë, pasi këto pika gjaku nuk janë prej gjakut të menstruacioneve, por dalin prej enëve të gjakut.

Sipas disa transmetimeve të sakta, kur për këtë u pyet Ali ibën Ebi Talib,tha se rrjedhja e gjakut në këtë mënyrë është e ngjashme me rrjedhjen e gjakut nga hundët, d.m.th. ky gjak nuk është prej menstruacioneve.




Ibën Uthejmini, 12.12.2000

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 121 Data: 12.12.2000*

Pyetja: Nëse menstruacionet apo lehonia ndërpriten para agimit, d.m.th. para se të hyjë koha e namazit të sabahut, por gruaja nuk ka mundësi të lahet, pos pas agimit, a është i plotë agjërimi i saj?

Përgjigjja: 
    Dijetarët kanë rënë dakord që, në këtë rast, gruaja duhet të agjërojë një ditë tjetër për të zëvendësuar agjërimin e asaj dite. Ndërsa, sa i përket agjërimit të pjesës së mbetur të ditës, ata kanë shfaqur dy mendime të ndryshme:

1- Sipas mendimit të parë, gruaja duhet të agjërojë pjesën e mbetur të ditës dhe në të njëjtën kohë duhet ta kompenzojë një herë tjetër agjërimin e asaj dite.

2- Sipas mendimit të dytë, ajo nuk duhet ta agjërojë pjesën e mbetur të asaj dite, sepse agjërimi i saj nuk është i plotë, nga fakti se në kohën e fillimit të agjërimit ajo nuk e ka pasur për detyrë agjërimin e asaj dite. Meqenëse agjërimi i saj nuk është i pranuar, atëherë vazhdimi i tij gjatë pjesës së mbetur të ditës është i pakuptimtë, sepse në fillimin e kohës ajo e kishte të ndaluar atë dhe në të njëjtën kohë dihet fare mirë se përkufizimi i agjërimit në aspektin fetar është: “Lënia (për hir të All-llahut) e ushqimeve, pijeve dhe marrëdhënieve seksuale nga agimi i ditës, deri në perëndimin e diellit”.

Siç shihet, mendimi i dytë është më i saktë se i pari.



Ibën Uthejmini, 12.12.2000

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 122 Data: 12.12.2000*

Pyetja: Nëse gruaja ndjen ardhjen e menstruacioneve, apo dhembjet e zakonshme pak para perëndimit të diellit, mirëpo rrjedhja e gjakut fillon pas perëndimit të tij, a është i plotë agjërimi i saj?

Përgjigjja: 
    Nëse rrjedhja e gjakut fillon pas perëndimit të diellit, atëherë agjërimi i saj është i plotë, pavarësisht nëse shenjat e ardhjes së menstruacioneve apo dhembjet e zakonshme të tyre fillojnë para perëndimit.

ibn Uthejmin, 12.12.2000

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 123 Data: 12.12.2000*

Pyetja: Nëse gruaja sheh se është duke i rrjedhur pak gjak, por nuk është e sigurt nëse është gjak menstruacionesh, apo jo, a është i plotë agjërimi i saj?

Përgjigjja: 
    Agjërimi i saj është i plotë, sepse ajo konsiderohet e pastër derisa të sigurohet plotësisht se gjaku i dalë është i menstruacioneve.

ibn Uthejmin, 12.12.2000

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 124 Data: 12.12.2000*

Pyetja: A i lejohet gruas me menstruacione apo lehonës që të hajë e të pijë gjatë muajit të Ramazanit?

Përgjigjja: 
    Asaj i lejohet që të hajë e të pijë lirisht, por në të njëjtën kohë duhet të ruhet që të mos e shohin fëmijët e vegjël, sepse ata nuk e kuptojnë këtë gjë dhe mund të mendojnë se ajo po e prish agjërimin pa asnjë shkak.

ibn Uthejmin, 12.12.2000

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 125 Data: 12.12.2000*

Pyetja: A duhet të agjërojë gruaja, nëse në ditët e fundit të menstruacioneve të saj, para pastrimit, nuk është shfaqur akoma shenja e pastrimit, sekrecioni i bardhë?

Përgjigjja: 
    Ky sekrecion nuk shfaqet te të gjitha gratë, andaj ato gra që nuk e kanë zakon ta shohin sekrecionin e bardhë, duhet të agjërojnë. Ndërsa ato gra, te të cilat dalja e sekrecionit të bardhë është prej zakonit të tyre, nuk duhet të agjërojnë derisa ta shohin atë.

ibn Uthejmin, 12.12.2000

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 141 Data: 14.12.2000*

Pyetja: Es-selamu alejkum, vëlla i nderuar Bekir! Paqa dhe mëshira e Zotit qofshin mbi ju Nuk e di se a është edhe te populli arab kështu por te na në muajin e shenjtë të Ramadanit ësht tash normal që 10 deri më 20 minuta para se të falet namazi i sabahut të bëhet nijjeti (me gojë!?!)dhe të ndërprehet ushqimi i syfirit. Por në Kur*an është apo ekziston ajeti kur Zoti {subhanevu ve teala} thotë se: "hani deri sa të dallohet...". E tash si vëlla dua të të pyes se si ka vepruar Muhammedi a.s. në muajin e Ramadanit në syfir, a ka hadithe?

Përgjigjja: 


E Falënderojmë All-llahun, kurse paqa dhe bekimi qofshin mbi Muhammedin
alejhisselam. Es-selamu alejkum ve rahmetull-llahi ve
berekatuhu Vëlla i nderuar! 



Sa i përket nijetit me gojë kjo nuk ka bazë në fenë e All-llahut, nijeti
bëhet me zemër. Vet ngritja jote për të ngrënë syfyr është
nijet.Pejgamberi alejhisselam ka thënë: "Hani dhe pini deri ta dëgjoni
ezanin e Bilalit, sepse Abdull-llah ibn Ummi Mektumi thërret ezanin gjatë
natës"domethënë është e pëlqyeshme vonimi i syfyrit deri në momentin
e fundit, para se të thërret ezani, nëse ezani thërritet me kohë.



Më gjërësisht rreth kësaj shiko kapitullin e agjërimit në faqen tonë.



http://www.albislam.com/tema/tema.asp?NrTema=21





All-llahu e di më së miri.


Bekir Halimi, 28.02.2001

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 145 Data: 14.12.2000*

Pyetja: Gjatemuajit te ramazanit kam ngrene ne mesin e dites para disa viteve kam qene shume i semure .cka duhet te veproj ?

Përgjigjja: 
    Falënderojmë All-llahun, kurse paqa dhe bekimi qofshin mbi Muhammedin sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem.

Vëlla i nderuar.

Nëse ke ngrënë gjatë ditës së Ramazanit nga shkaku i sëmurjes, këtë ditë duhet ta kompenzoshë me një ditë tjetër. Argument për këtë është ajeti Kuranor:
"2:184. (jeni të obliguar për) Ditë të caktuara, e kush është i sëmurë prej jush ose është në udhëtim (e nuk agjëroi), atëherë ai (le të agjërojë) më vonë aq ditë. E ata që i rëndon ai (nuk mund të agjërojnë), janë të obliguar për kompenzim, ushqim (ditor), i një të varfëri ai që nga vullneti jep më tepër, ajo është aqë më mirë për te. Mirëpo, po që se dini, agjërimi është më i mirë për ju".
Tani duhet ta kompenzosh këtë ditë.

Bekir Halimi, 02.02.2001

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 158 Data: 15.12.2000*

Pyetja: A eshte e obliguar te agjerojne femijet 12 vjeqar?

Përgjigjja: 
    Falënderojmë All-llahun kurse paqja dhe bekimi qofshin mbi Muhammedin sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem.

Vëlla i nderuar.

Nëse ky djal që i ka mbushur 12 vjet nuk ka hyrë në bylyg, nuk e ka obligim agjërimin, mirëpo është mirë ta agjërojë që të mësohet. E nëse ka hyrë në bylyg e ka obligim agjërimin.
Kjo që thamë na dërgoni te njohja e kohës së bylygyt. Njeriu hyn në bylyg ose me shenja, siç është ejakulimi në ëndër, dalja e qimeve në nënsjetull ose te vendet e turpshme, ose me vite, ku sipas haditheve të Pejgamberit sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, kur t'i mbush djaloshi 15 vjet hyn në bylyg.


Bekir Halimi, 02.02.2001

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 162 Data: 16.12.2000*

Pyetja: si mund të argjeroj ramazanin kur nuk më lejojin prindrit

Përgjigjja: 
    Es-selamu alejkum ve rahmetull-llahi ve berekatuhu
Vëlla i nderuar!
Muslimani fillimisht duhet t'i rrespektojë obligimet që i ka ndaj All-llahut e pastaj obligimet që i ka ndaj prindërve.
All-llahu në Kuran thotë:

"Adhuroni All-llahun e mos i shoqëroni Atij asnjë send, sillnu mirë ndaj prindërve, ...". Nisa: 36.
Domethënsë sjellja e mirë ndaj prindërve vjen pas adhurimit tonë ndaj All-llahut.
Ky është obligimi ynë i parë dhe kryesor. Pastaj vjen sjellja jonë ndaj prindërve me kusht që mos të na largojë nga obligimet fetare që i kemi.
Pejgamberi alejhisselam thotë: "Nuk respektohet krijesa në bërje mëkat ndaj Krijuesit". (hadith i vërtetë)
Për këtë ti duhet të agjërosh pa marë para sysh se nuk të lënë prindërit. 
Normalisht nëse je i moshërritur dhe ke hyrë në bylyg, ke arritur kohën kur obligohesh me detyrat fetare. All-llahu e di më së miri.

Bekir Halimi, 02.03.2001

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 179 Data: 20.12.2000*

Pyetja: Kete pyetje e ben nje shoqe e imja; a eshte ndonje mekat qe ne muajin e Ramazanit te hyja ne ndonje lokal,d.m.th. pas iftarit sepse ajo e agjeron muajin e Ramazanit

Përgjigjja: 
    Nuk është e lejuar për një vajzë muslimane të shkon dhe të qendron në lokal,sidomos në ato lokale ku ka alkool.
Sidomos gjatë muajit të ramazanit që është muaj i adhurimeve dhe veprave të mira e jo qëndrimit në lokale! All-llahu e di më së miri!

Bekir Halimi, 22.02.2001

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Numri: 199 Data: 25.12.2000*

Pyetja: a ben te lahesh ku je me ramazan ne goje

Përgjigjja: 
    Falënderojmë All-llahun, kurse paqa dhe bekimi qofshin mbi Muhammedin sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem.

Vëlla i nderuar.

Nuk ka problem nëse lahet muslimani gjatë ditëve kur është duke agjëruar. Larja aspak nuk e dëmton agjërimin.


Bekir Halimi, 02.02.2001

----------

